# Length of Pompano Season



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I have caught pompano as late as August in Lee County how late are they still in this area


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Come on help a ozark guy out are they there all summer or do they get pretty rare later in the year.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

they are here as long as the water is fairly warm.....its harder to get them in the summer with ladyfish, catfish and every other critters in the surf vying for the same bait


----------

